# Only place I can brag.



## eolas Sionnach (Jun 3, 2013)

So I just ran the math and I am officially starting my own small mousery with a few of the local pet shops :mrgreen: 
I am so happy, of the four local pet shops two are more then happy to buy my mice from me. One (Petsmart) is willing to take in and adopt out any over run I get. The fourth pet shop while within walking distance of my house I refuse to work with, She is technically within the lines of okay but I wouldn't bring any animal home from her shop in a I am so happy with my new pet but more of in a way but more of " I am here to save you" kinda way. Yay I can do the research for my study and still make a profit. Okay the profit is two dollars every three months but I come out ahead. I am just happy I can place my mice safely and happily in good homes with out having to do a ton of leg work. The owners out here have to special order their mice and even at paying me fair price for the mice they still come out ahead after the cost of shipping is subtracted. One of them even "accidentally" ordered the blues I now have and even cut me a great deal for them, I wonder what kind he wants. :lol: I know this isn't really here or there but i am just thrilled and had to brag a bit.


----------



## athiena14 (Jun 20, 2013)

Congrats


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

I don't know how the pet shops are like where you are located, but I wouldn't work with any here in Denmark. I like to get a feeling about the people I sell my mice to, and selling them to a pet shop can't give me that.
Also, I don't understand the need for profit. How can mice be a business? I don't profit from mine at all, and I'm perfectly fine with that.

I don't mean to sound rude or burst your bubble, but that's just my opinion. I hope it works out for you.


----------



## Hexagram (Jul 6, 2013)

Congratulations! Jeez, you're so excited that I'm excited.


----------



## YourSoJelly (Jul 1, 2013)

Great job!


----------



## eolas Sionnach (Jun 3, 2013)

Lol it's okay, it was never about profit :lol: I am in college and work full time as well as three toddlers( I should not have been left alone with their mother  ) i just don't have time to find homes for them all. The time I spend with my mice is my privet/hobby time and not having to make myself worry about placing them is the joy. The shops I am working with want them to expand their selection and at the shops price they shouldn't be turned into feeders. So I can let them find the homes and relax at mine with mine. So no worries and no offense taken. I came here to learn all I could on the in depth nuts and bolts of mice from the people who loved them the most.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

I would never sell to a petstore. I would rather humanely cull and sell the frozen, then never know what sort of home they go to. Many breeders of show stock in the US will not sell to people whi deal with stores. Sorry, but I just dont see this as good news.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

eolas Sionnach said:


> So I can let them find the homes and relax at mine with mine.


They don't vet homes, they just sell the mice to someone who hands over money. I think this is what people are trying to say to you. There is no guarantee that the homes will be good, sadly some are bound not to be. That's just how it is.


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Also, something to consider... I know it is meant to be illegal in the UK to buy live mice as food for something else. Here in the US some people will pay really high cost to buy a live animal to feed their one carnivorous pet, even though the shop says they won't sell live animals for food. These owners have various reasons, and I've only read what they posted on other forums, so not sure of their concern about legality. The buyers do not inform the store in any way of their intentions.

So, it does depend on how you feel about that chance. I thought $3-$7 pet shop prices made it pretty ridiculous here for that type of purchase. I was shocked to find out it doesn't always deter some. I suppose it could happen in person, to a breeder, but less likely because of all the prior conversation. In the US, shops will then send the mouse home in a thin cardboard box, or worse, a brown paper bag, and mis-sexed. I've seen this in posts all over the internet, of escaped mice during the drive home, and wrong genders. Might be different there. Don't know what they ask of people beforehand, but I'm not sure if the results would be as you hope.

That, and the fact a shop will sell to anyone who walks in with the small amount of money a mouse costs, is why pet shops are not considered a good place to sell/give mice to. Potential mouse owners who do research first are always warned away from buying a mouse in a pet shops, if they have any way to get mice from a breeder. Usually for really good reasons. That also reduces your chance of the good homes.


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Nov 19, 2012)

Pet stores also very seldom (and I really put emphasis on very seldom) give good information on caring for animals in the proper way. There have been so many occasions when I was standing on down the pet isle when someone was purchasing a pet and I've caught the pet shop employees suggesting to a customer the wrong type of cage, food or care for an animal.


----------



## eolas Sionnach (Jun 3, 2013)

I know these things and as unfortunate as it is but it is legal for those in the united states to sell live mice for feeders. My mice will be marked up as pets which decreases the chance of them being used for food. This gives them a chance to be put into a good home But now I am confused other then culling how does every one else control their mouse population?


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

I have a website and I get requests for pet homes. I interview those people and educate them if they need it. I sell to other breeders primarily. I know people who cull and sell frozen to pet stores or advertise on craigslist and similar sites, or even donate the frozen mice to raptor rehabs! 
I worked at a petsmart for about a month while looking for a "real" job. I can't tell you how many rodents were purchased by families (at higher price than feeders of course) and brought back dead within days. Pet stores do NOT ask questions and they don't judge if the family is a good match or not. One family brought back a dead mouse after their 3 year old threw him down the stairs. They came back for another. I kid you not. And I am sorry to say...my manager gave them another. 
If you chose the family...you have the best chance of picking someone wonderful. It's not perfect..but it's a start. 
Culling is not evil. It is the best solution. And the best part about culling mice is you help other animals eat healthy meals by doing so. I keep snakes myself, so all my culled mice stay home...and I feel good knowing my animals all the best. My mice live healthy and happy lives and my snakes eat healthy meals when the time comes.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

I control my population by keeping the males away from the females and only breed when My aging pets have passed and I have cage space to keep the new babies in .... any excess males I have are humainly culled.


----------

